# Pilot tannoy



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Shortly after a British Airways flight had reached its cruising altitude, the captain announced:

"Ladies and Gentlemen, this is your captain. Welcome to Flight 173, non-stop from London Heathrow to New York JFK. The weather ahead is good, so we should have a smooth uneventful flight. So, sit back, relax, and...........OH... MY GOD!"

Silence followed.

Some moments later, the captain came back on the intercom. "Ladies and Gentlemen, I'm sorry if I scared you. While I was talking to you, a flight attendant accidentally spilled coffee in my lap. You should see the front of my pants!"

From the back of the plane, an Irish passenger yelled.......

"For the luvva Jaysus......you should see the back of mine!"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

